

Mysterious hum driving people crazy around the world - DanielBMarkham
http://www.nbcnews.com/science/mysterious-hum-driving-people-crazy-around-world-6C10760872

======
DanBC
> _It 's a kind of torture; sometimes, you just want to scream," retiree Katie
> Jacques of Leeds, England, told the BBC. Leeds is one of several places in
> Great Britain where the Hum has recently appeared._

> _" It's worst at night," Jacques said. "It's hard to get off to sleep
> because I hear this throbbing sound in the background. … You're tossing and
> turning, and you get more and more agitated about it."_

This is the kind of thing that cognitive behaviour therapy can help with. But
because that's a psychological therapy people feel that they are being
dismissed.

> _Being dismissed as crackpots or whiners only exacerbates the distress for
> these complainants, most of whom have perfectly normal hearing. Sufferers
> complain of headaches, nausea, dizziness, nosebleeds and sleep disturbances.
> At least one suicide in the United Kingdom has been blamed on the Hum, the
> BBC reports._

It's a great shame that people are missing out on effective help because of
their stigma around psychological illnesses.

Just because something has a real world cause doesn't mean that CBT is
dismissing it as "all in the head"; it's just giving people tools to help them
cope with a distressing situation.

